# hello my name is bob



## coastalbob (Aug 14, 2006)

..


----------



## coastalbob (Aug 14, 2006)

and another


----------



## coastalbob (Aug 14, 2006)

this is bob the coastal. he is almost 12 months old. and he his my baby


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

bit big bob


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah and blurry


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Look I'm not trying to be nasty here but why post a huge out of focus photo that can barely be recognised as a snake ?
Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you have to go out and spend a grand on a camera but surely anyone can see when a photo is seriously out of focus ?
It is far better just to take another photo, oh and resize it. ;-)


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice Bob, its great to see you are so happy about your baby.
Now, so that more people appreciate your baby, try downloading a freeware paintshop pro or such like program, reduce the size of your image to about 300pixels across, and to 72dpi, suitable for web. And even though you are keen to show ALL your photos (because you are obviously a very proud dad), just pick the best ones! Cheers and enjoy!


----------



## RevDaniel (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice snake Bob. If you need help with the minimizing of your photos just ask and either myself or anybody on this site would be happy to help.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 14, 2006)

Houston, we have a problem.

Welcome Bob, i hope you enoy your stay.


----------



## coastalbob (Aug 14, 2006)

SOME APS MEMBERS IMO ARE FULL OF ****. HELPFUL HINTS ARE MORE APPREICIATED THAN YOUR BULLSHIT COMMENTS. DO YOU ALL THINK THAT YOUR BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE. I THINK NOT!
HOW DO YOU EXPECT PEOPLE TO CONTINUE THIS HOBBY WHEN ALL THIS SITE DOES IS PISS PEOPLE OFF. THANKS TO THE MEMBERS WHO ARE HERE TO PASS ON THEIR KNOWLEDGE WITHOUT THE BULLSHIT THAT GOES WITH IT. I SHOULD FEED YOU ALL TO MY 14FT OENPELLI


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW, a 14 foot Oenpelli, nice. Is it male or female ?


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed. No need to shout. I don't think that there is one person who has not tried to assist you in one way or another. You did post the big pics not us. People are not having a go but trying to help you for next time. With an attitude like that you'd be lucky to get any assistance whatsoever next time. JMO


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW what a strong reply, i didnt think anyone was saying they were better than anyone else.

Maybe you should read them again, i thought it was ADVICE


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

:shock: :shock: Quite a few censored words in there mate at least your honest :lol: , Honesty is really great sometimes :wink: :lol: 

i like your coastal not bad looking little fella, :lol: 


oh and mind my ignorance but what is an Oenpelli your threatening fellow members with :?:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Imagine the pics on the oenpelli. They would be absoloutely enormous :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

It's a big python :shock: .


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

:shock: oh so like a scrubby :wink: , well then thats one man we should really leave alone :idea:


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

im really intrigued now mr bob have you any pictures of him or her??


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

HERE'S SOME STRONG WORDS FOR YOU BOB....PULL YOUR [CENSORED] HEAD IN. EVERYONE HERE IS HERE TO HELP SO DON'T CONFUSE SARCASM WITH PEOPLE [CENSORED] YOU OFF.

GET YOU HELP FROM A BOOK NEXT TIME.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 14, 2006)

Is it possible to have an automated feature of the site which deletes uploaded pictures which are beyond a reasonable size? I like big pictures, 1200 pixels wide is completely fine by me, but this sort of thing is just silly. Minimising an out of focus picture will make it look heaps better anyway.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

LMFAO that's the most hilarious hissy fit I've heard on here in a while :lol:

14 ft Oenpelli my butt! In fact, Oenpelli my butt! :lol:

You know what I hate? Having to scroll 15 feet across my screen to read every single bloody post :roll:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

OuZo said:


> LMFAO that's the most hilarious hissy fit I've heard on here in a while :lol:
> 
> 14 ft Oenpelli my butt! In fact, Oenpelli my butt! :lol:
> 
> You know what I hate? Having to scroll 15 feet across my screen to read every single bloody post :roll:



YEAH to all you long 
typers whats wrong
with your enter key
to make your lines
shorter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

Or
people
could
restrict
photo
sizes
to
14ft


----------



## Deano (Aug 14, 2006)

You know what I hate? Having to scroll 15 feet across my screen to read every single bloody post :roll:[/quote]


LOL, i hate that too..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

well
we
could
always
make
it
so
you
have
to
scroll
down,
i
wonder
if
that
would
be
as
bad


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed. No need to shout. I don't think that there is one person who has not tried to assist you in one way or another. You did post the big pics not us. People are not having a go but trying to help you for next time. With an attitude like that you'd be lucky to get any assistance whatsoever next time. JMO



um.... a bit of chicken or egg story.... it can be rather humilating for newbies to forum ettiquette to be made fun of. Also, forums are an international thing, not everyone understands the "ribbing" that Australians find so necessary. Its not a question of Bob's attitude, but rather those presented to him.

Now lets all kiss and make-up


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh and bob, I dont know whether you have a 14 foot whatever or whether you said it in anger (I really dont blame you, I am a newbie here too and I find some of the attitudes presented here a bit.... well righteous). But there are all sorts of people on forums, some nice, some holier than thou, some down right nasty, best to ignore them when you are angry because its a case of the victum becoming the bad guy. Not fair, but all forums are like this. By reacting strongly, people rarely look at the cause, all they notice is your reaction.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought the post in question (boa's post which I assumed was the one he was responding to) was pretty nicely put actually lol



> Look I'm not trying to be nasty here but why post a huge out of focus photo that can barely be recognised as a snake ?
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you have to go out and spend a grand on a camera but surely anyone can see when a photo is seriously out of focus ?
> It is far better just to take another photo, oh and resize it.


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

really? To a non Australian it comes across as arrogant, and self-righteous. "surely anyone can see......." oh pleaaaase!

and not to mentiona all the before and after ribbing..... some of that is downright nasty.... IMO its far worse to make yourself a hero by putting someone down, than bob's response.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry im with ouzo, 
KEY WORDS...... not tryng tobe nasty..... im not saying you have to spend a grand on a camera... and :wink: 

whats affencive with that?


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

I have to agree with Ouzo, Deano and Shamous. A Massive out of focus shot is pretty sad.

I haven't had to scroll across my screen that far since the last Krisy Kream "swimsuit" calendar appeared..................................................but at least they were in focus. *shudder*

Oh, and i want to see a pic of that 14 ft Oenpelli...but do you think you can put it in focus? LOL


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> sorry im with ouzo,
> KEY WORDS...... not tryng tobe nasty..... im not saying you have to spend a grand on a camera... and :wink:
> 
> whats affencive with that?



Any sentence prefaced with "I'm not trying to be nasty BUT" you know will be just that... a permission slip to be nasty.... so the writer thinks... However that permission must go two ways before its accepted. Like between friends.

To a stranger on a forum? Let me give you an example.
I don't mean to be nasty, but surely any complete idiot has the right to be as offensive as they please, as long as a suitable emoticon follows. :wink: Why then we can entertain ourselves for hours on our own cleverness as we bagg someone out.... now I am not being rude here, so that we look like the heros we are.. :lol: Gee I can't understand why you are now so abusive? Honestly you have such a bad attitude..... (THERE IS NO EMOTICON FOR PARODY)


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oof said:


> I have to agree with Ouzo, Deano and Shamous. A Massive out of focus shot is pretty sad.
> 
> I haven't had to scroll across my screen that far since the last Krisy Kream "swimsuit" calendar appeared..................................................but at least they were in focus. *shudder*
> 
> Oh, and i want to see a pic of that 14 ft Oenpelli...but do you think you can put it in focus? LOL



I rest my now prima facie case. Idiot.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 14, 2006)

How funny is this thread!

Guess you meanies scared him off.. lol

Seriously Bob, its just an internet forum, words can be taken the wrong way, mis-interpreted, out of context all that stuff..

Don't take anything to heart mate, every member I have met on here has been a nice lady or bloke, Im sure ya will have a beer with us one day and all will be forgotten!


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

I think it's all in the way you read it. With text what more can you do but prepare someone by saying "I'm not trying to be nasty"? How many times does someone have to say "Please don't take offence to this because I mean it in the nicest way possible but do you think maybe it's just a possibility that your glorious photo may be a little bit too big and ever so slightly out of focus? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't be offended by that because I seriously love your photo and I'd buy your snake if you wanted to sell it but I just thought maybe you would like to know. and once again, PLEASE don't be offended cos I would DIE if I offended you."

There comes a point when we have to stop being so precious over the internet and take constructive criticism as that - constructive. I've been guilty of it myself in the past but 9 out of 10 times it's not meant as the personal attack you think. Perhaps I'm missing something in boa's post which was only understandable by a non Aussie :?


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

Awww Kali7, did i hit a nerve?

"Now, im not trying to be nasty BUT............. it's humour"

Teeheehee and hahaha and all that.


----------



## pythoness (Aug 14, 2006)

Well bob, you sure got them going, probably the noisiest welcome anyone has ever recieved,


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kali7 said:


> Any sentence prefaced with "I'm not trying to be nasty BUT" you know will be just that... a permission slip to be nasty.... so the writer thinks... However that permission must go two ways before its accepted. Like between friends.
> 
> To a stranger on a forum? Let me give you an example.
> I don't mean to be nasty, but surely any complete idiot has the right to be as offensive as they please, as long as a suitable emoticon follows. :wink: Why then we can entertain ourselves for hours on our own cleverness as we bagg someone out.... now I am not being rude here, so that we look like the heros we are.. :lol: Gee I can't understand why you are now so abusive? Honestly you have such a bad attitude..... (THERE IS NO EMOTICON FOR PARODY)



I asume your comment about being abusive and bad attitude arn't directed at me (even though i was quoted) as have said nothing bad towards himthat i know of. Corect me if im wrong please.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

> Idiot.



Now THAT was rude! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you all, I got a little laugh over this thread!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Boxing_pelican said:


> Thank you all, I got a little laugh over this thread!



How rude are you, this thread is not funny at all :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry, I've been away, what have I missed ?


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

> Sorry, I've been away, what have I missed ?



Look I'm not trying to be nasty here but just shut the hell up ok? :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

OuZo said:


> > Sorry, I've been away, what have I missed ?
> 
> 
> 
> Look I'm not trying to be nasty here but just shut the hell up ok? :lol:



LOL thats very rude, he doesnt even know whats hes done yet :lol:


----------



## Deano (Aug 14, 2006)

OuZo said:


> > Sorry, I've been away, what have I missed ?
> 
> 
> 
> Look I'm not trying to be nasty here but just shut the hell up ok? :lol:




Yeah boa, you’re being rude…….. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

:shock: well i thought this thread would be gooone by now maybe a little longer and it may very well be


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Boa look at what you have started!!! You should be ashamed of yourself!!! :lol: 

Kail7 who's the idiot???? Maybe someone should pull their head in, but whoooooooo? :wink:


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm just going to leave the room for a minute and then come back in and when I come back in I want everything to be back to normal, OK children ? I'm not trying to be nasty.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Get me some popcorn Boa will you and a large Coke too


----------



## Kersten (Aug 14, 2006)

How much more normal could you get than an hysterical overreaction? :shock: 

Oenpelli eh....impressive...and it's a big one....gosh darn it I'm blushing....


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

> I'm not trying to be nasty.



HORSE ****! You planned it all along :twisted:


PS. I spat in your popcorn Shamous


----------



## tempest (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for keeping me entertained on an otherwise very tedious day at work guys :lol: :lol:

And Bob, if you're still around, welcome to the site! :roll:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Why*



OuZo said:


> > I'm not trying to be nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you that? Not enough flavour in there already? :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Why*

Bob Geldof and the Boomtown Rats sang a song once!!! What was it called again Bob and Kali?? 8)


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah Boa, where do you get off? LOL :lol: 

Oops, i better watch myself, Kali7 may come in here and call me an idiot again.

I'm probably headed the right way for a smacked bottom too.


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Mmm, well I'm a non Australian and it didn't come across like that to me. :wink: 
As for the 'ribbing' the English and Australians are well known for it, Americans don't seem to get it though. 
In all honesty (not sure how you will interpret that ) there was no malice or nastiness at all in my post but I guess it's down to the individual to read into it whatever they will.



Kali7 said:


> really? To a non Australian it comes across as arrogant, and self-righteous. "surely anyone can see......." oh pleaaaase!
> 
> and not to mentiona all the before and after ribbing..... some of that is downright nasty.... IMO its far worse to make yourself a hero by putting someone down, than bob's response.


----------



## iceman (Aug 14, 2006)

where did u get him from????


----------



## cam (Aug 14, 2006)

> I SHOULD FEED YOU ALL TO MY 14FT OENPELLI


OK just dont feed us to your 14ft picture


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

That's a little cryptic.



iceman said:


> where did u get him from????


----------



## OuZo (Aug 14, 2006)

> OK just dont feed us to your 14ft picture




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 14, 2006)

hes got an op........

ha ha ha ha ahh

i have 125 kimberly rock moniters........

i swaer boa.......

nick


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 14, 2006)

i cant even spell cause i am laughing


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

I've never been attacked by a 14ft blurry snake before.

Is that some new species I don't yet know about?


----------



## indicus (Aug 14, 2006)

Arrr hi Bob....hows things?...i guess....arrr welcome man.
I must admit, i for one find it can be quite hard to speak on the net....
I liken it talking to an answer machine....even then you can express what your saying by
the way you say it......can be frustrating at times. Some times i look at what i've written; and think....
I didnt mean it to sound like that....but you can only try.
I've also taken things the wrong way which then puts me off posting.
I guess you carnt take anything to serious; unless it's completly obivious that you really are out to be rude.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

"bikinis"..................... lots and lots and lots of them.!!





(with hot girls in them of course)


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll give you $50 each as long as they are proven breeders or can swap a couple of Rough Scales.



rexs1 said:


> hes got an op........
> 
> ha ha ha ha ahh
> 
> ...


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I have, although my memory of the actual attack is pretty blurry itself and the beer goggles didn't allow for a definite identification.



Oof said:


> I've never been attacked by a 14ft blurry snake before.


----------



## indicus (Aug 14, 2006)

For example....Piss off Rob!!!....now i think it's obivious, that i'm being rude.


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

Then this is for you TrueBlue woohoo! Hot and Tasty!

*shudder*

Edited By Admin, please do not post material like that on APS, this is a family site.

Thankyou.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 14, 2006)

> DO YOU ALL THINK THAT YOUR BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE




Yeah, I pretty much do actually.
Don't we all?


----------



## indicus (Aug 14, 2006)

And you thought i was being rude :lol: ...


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

hey come on tre, be nice.! its boa that was being a bad bad boy and starting all this trouble.(again :wink: )

im just trying to get everyone to think nice things. and hot girls in bikins are very nice things.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh Please!!! I think I am going spew !


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Was that rude ?  



indicus said:


> For example....[CENSORED] off Rob!!!....now i think it's obivious, that i'm being rude.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

oof, your a very sick man, that is not NICE.


bloody put me off bikins for life.


----------



## indicus (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh sorry, ok then that goes for you Boa....i agree, i dont feel well either.... :lol:


----------



## SNKMST (Aug 14, 2006)

Hurry up Dave I need the bucket !!!


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah my trouble has always been I say what I think :lol: 



TrueBlue said:


> hey come on tre, be nice.! its boa that was being a bad bad boy and starting all this trouble.(again :wink: )


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey now that's just rude.



indicus said:


> Oh sorry, ok then that goes for you Boa....i agree, i dont feel well either.... :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

as you should.


wheres bob gone.??


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

"I'm not trying to be rude here BUT"

..............True Blue, you did say he wanted women in bikinis, i'm just trying to help here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey oof I think im in LOVE with november


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

I agree but some people get all precious.  



TrueBlue said:


> as you should.
> 
> 
> wheres bob gone.??


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah oof, but that there is just way way too much women for bikinis.


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> Hey oof I think im in LOVE with november



Oh mate, that's a whole lotta woman there.

I bet she's got a lot of love to give.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oof said:


> snakes4me2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey oof I think im in LOVE with november
> ...



Her belly actually looks a bit like a big toung ready to lick me. EEEWWWW
now i need the bucket after that thought :lol:


----------



## indicus (Aug 14, 2006)

You love it!!!...come on admit it; you wouldnt even introduce us if asked nicely.....oh
sorry Boa, i can be rude...sorry again it wont happen again....sorry....sorry no hard feelings mate,
just got carried away; i'm not sure what came over me..... :?


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

And this little Gem goes out to Bob and Kali7.

"We're thinking of you and we love you lots, but we think you may need a little of this"


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

Im gonna get in trouble now.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

LOL.. I like it..... i dont mean that as i use that stuff either.. just making sure thats wasnt takin the wrong way


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah alright, just this time. I realise you probably just got carried away by all the abuse flying around but I know deep down you are a pretty nice bloke, well someone said you were, well I think it was you they were talking about, actually I'm not even sure they were talking to me.



indicus said:


> .oh sorry Boa, i can be rude...sorry again it wont happen again....sorry....sorry no hard feelings mate,
> just got carried away; i'm not sure what came over me..... :?


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want to take that stuff the wrong way.



snakes4me2 said:


> .. just making sure thats wasnt takin the wrong way


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

I was gonna say it! I WAS GONNA SAY IT!!!!

BUT..................I didn't want to be rude. :lol:


----------



## indicus (Aug 14, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Nome (Aug 14, 2006)

Not that this is even about this anymore, or Australian Snakes, but I don't usually upload pictures onto threads because I find it's impossible to tell how big it's going to be, I usually link them. I think it's easy to upload a huge picture accidently and most newbies don't know how to edit their posts to resize it. Just in Bob's defense anyway, but it's not even about this anymore. (it's always interesting to see what people surf other than reptile sites, thanks for the insight Oof, especially since I'm on a laptop on the lounge and my children are home from school, that teaches me to open an Australian snakes thread!)

Craig Latta's thread only had 7 replies last time I looked, it's about a petition to save the mary river turtles...I can't seem to find it to bump it up, it was on the main page at the same time as this thread.

It's something worthwhile anyway.[/u]


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm sorry Dont get offended.

But... You would think that it was ok to behave like Australians on an Australian web site.

Nothing frustrates me more on dial up than having to wait an hour for huge blury photo's to download.

Seriously Bob This is a good site and and if you can handle a little bit of criticism than you will find the info here better than any book.

Just join in on the big jelly wressle when were havin one. Or grab a beer and watch.

Ps Ooz I didn't give you my permission to print my photo's.
LOL

C that BOB I even took the piss out of myself.
Were Blood Australians Deal withit.


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> Boa look at what you have started!!! You should be ashamed of yourself!!! :lol:
> 
> Kail7 who's the idiot???? Maybe someone should pull their head in, but whoooooooo? :wink:



You can call me many things, idiot however is not one of them. *shrug* I made my point. Think what you will. Me, my interest is snakes. As in the reptilian kind.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 14, 2006)

........no one did


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kersten said:


> ........no one did



Of course not, and pigs fly, horses lay eggs and people on this site are nice!


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

So Kali7, it's ok to call other people an idiot but not yourself? 

Let me go and see if i can find a picture for the word HYPOCRITE.


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

> and people on this site are nice!


 WE ALL ARE!!!


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oof said:


> So Kali7, it's ok to call other people an idiot but not yourself?
> 
> Let me go and see if i can find a picture for the word HYPOCRITE.



Get a dictionary. You can call me opinionated, stubborn, verbose.... ample adjectives for abuse. However idiot implies imbecile... that one doesn't fit ME.


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, in case you haven't noticed by the posts in this thread..........it's fitting you.............and the more you write like this, the more it seems to fit you.


----------



## Kali7 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, and I'm not modest either. Just in case you hadn't noticed. Now run along children and do something positive. Its been fun playing with you, however its degenerated into simple abuse. Quite common actually when someone dares to go against the flow and defend someone else. Go pull cats tails or something.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 14, 2006)

Kali7 said:


> Kersten said:
> 
> 
> > ........no one did
> ...


Lol sorry, just had to reread again and check....you quoted Shamous and said that no one could call you an idiot....but he wasn't calling you an idiot...he was asking who the idiot was :shock: Now call me crazy but....


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kali7 if you can call someone an idiot you should be able to handle beeing called one, JMO
If you can give it you better learn to take it


----------



## Magpie (Aug 14, 2006)

Bah. You's all just cannot handle the fact that I'm better than you.


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry but you completely lost me there. Do Australians behave differently ? I hadn't noticed  



dynea said:


> But... You would think that it was ok to behave like Australians on an Australian web site.
> 
> quote]


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry Boa, I just saw earlier that Kali7 said that non Australians arn't as rude as us. 
All I meant by it was that if Kali7 dose'nt like our humer than maybe she/he should lighten up a bit. I wasn't trying to pin hole Aussies.

Please don't take offence...LOL

Oh look one more and I've hit 200 posts. Yay, what will that mean do I get bigger.


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

:lol: No problem, I just couldn''t work out what you meant. As I have said before one of the things Aussies were happy to take from the English was their sense of humour. Imagine if the Germans had discovered this country 8) :lol: 



dynea said:


> Sorry Boa, I just saw earlier that Kali7 said that non Australians arn't as rude as us.
> All I meant by it was that if Kali7 dose'nt like our humer than maybe she/he should lighten up a bit. I wasn't trying to pin hole Aussies.
> 
> Please don't take offence...LOL
> ...


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

lmao ...Your funny Boa.


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

talking about the english language,-..... the english may have invented it, but the kiwis refined it, the aussies......well they just destroyed it.!! :wink:


----------



## mf2006 (Aug 14, 2006)

this thread is getting boring i should say somthing offensive to get things going


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

No mate, the bloody yanks destroyed it. What the hell is Nukular? That's the scary part, the president of that country can't even say nuclear correctly.

oops, we're going off topic, Kali7 might come back in here and get cranky again.


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah well I wouldn't be if the Germans had won the war.



dynea said:


> lmao ...Your funny Boa.


----------



## tan (Aug 14, 2006)

lmao.... good entertainment peoples :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG

I tryed to post a big blurry photo but it took to long and I got board.

But fire away anyways I wana take it.


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

PS I'm too lazy to use smilys


----------



## junglemad (Aug 14, 2006)

is the Oenpelli an albino Bob you freaking dillberry....give us a break!!!


----------



## Retic (Aug 14, 2006)

What kind of board ? Hardboard, chipboard, surfboard ?



dynea said:


> OMG
> 
> I tryed to post a big blurry photo but it took to long and I got board.
> 
> But fire away anyways I wana take it.


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

lol...no boa it's cupboard

Shocking spelling I know.


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

When I googled Oenpelli I came up with a aboriginal tribe. So does bob have a 14ft aboriginal in a cage? That could be illigal.


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Ohhhh*



snakes4me2 said:


> LOL.. I like it..... i dont mean that as i use that stuff either.. just making sure thats wasnt takin the wrong way



Taken the wrong way :shock: What other way is there to take it :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

POOR BOB

the kid just walked into a room full of herpers, said "look at my cute snakie", and then got pushed to the back of the room whilst the chairs get pulled out from under the stage...now he is cowering in the corner like a newbie on his first day in jail, whilst the locals plunge into an all in cage-match much like a WWE pay-per-view.....9 pages of "mine's bigger than yours" banter all for a pic of his new snakie.....welcome buddy, wear your helmet next time you poor thing....


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

boa said:


> :. Imagine if the Germans had discovered this country 8) :lol:
> quote]
> 
> would our beer be any better?
> ...


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Ohhhh*



shamous1 said:


> snakes4me2 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL.. I like it..... i dont mean that as i use that stuff either.. just making sure thats wasnt takin the wrong way
> ...



I knew i bloody said it wrong....... No i didnt you rude $#@%%#$$%#%$%@#$*&amp;**&amp; just read it wrong   :lol: :wink:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> POOR BOB
> 
> the kid just walked into a room full of herpers, said "look at my cute snakie", and then got pushed to the back of the room whilst the chairs get pulled out from under the stage...now he is cowering in the corner like a newbie on his first day in jail, whilst the locals plunge into an all in cage-match much like a WWE pay-per-view.....9 pages of "mine's bigger than yours" banter all for a pic of his new snakie.....welcome buddy, wear your helmet next time you poor thing....



WELL SAID


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kali*



Kersten said:


> Kali7 said:
> 
> 
> > Kersten said:
> ...



Kali I never called you an idiot!!!!!!!! Re check what you initally typed. You actually typed the word "idiot" at the end of one of your threads.

You are the one who seems to believe that you are above everyone else by the comments that you made. You are the one who decided to defend bob and make statements that were unjust about people on this site. 

My suggestion would be to be bite the bullet and admit that you may have jumped the gun. You are obviously a well educated individual, as shows in your pronunciation and choice of words etc etc but to make comments like "Rin along little Children and play" shows just how foolish people can be on the spur of the moment.

There are many people on this site that have opinions, experience, knowledge on all things herps and whether they ar right or wrong you never know when you may need their insight into something , One Day.

Take it from me and I a no one. Just someone who enjoys herps with my family and friends.

Have a good life Kali.


----------



## Kersten (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Kali*

Well said Shamous.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Kali*

9 pages over 2 large pics that has to be a record right


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Kali*

By the way bob. Welcome. If you ever need a hand with anything if I can help you I will. If I can't I will get the answer you need and get back to you.

No one was trying to put you down for posting the pic. They were trying to help you. I'd resize it for you but I am stuck using a laptop and have not downloaded any resizing software as yet.

Don't be put off by this thread. We are all a bunch of wackers :shock: with sick senses of humour (sorry people but we are - admit it - you know I'm right :? )

I don't think that I have come across one person with bad intentions against anyone on this site that is not willing to help someone with what they have learnt about herps. Well there was that one guy but I won't mention his name :wink:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Kali*

Yes well said and sumed up!!! shamous1!!!!

What a thread ?!! :lol:  

Welcome Bob!!!


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 14, 2006)

*RE: Kali*

I have just read every post here, and being a mod i should say or do something i think.





















































well, i did type something didn't i? 

i thought ribbed was only associated with laytex? :lol:


----------



## NoOne (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought you weren't a mod anymore?


----------



## Firesnake (Aug 14, 2006)

coastalbob said:


> SOME APS MEMBERS IMO ARE FULL OF [CENSORED]. HELPFUL HINTS ARE MORE APPREICIATED THAN YOUR [CENSORED] COMMENTS. DO YOU ALL THINK THAT YOUR BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE. I THINK NOT!
> HOW DO YOU EXPECT PEOPLE TO CONTINUE THIS HOBBY WHEN ALL THIS SITE DOES IS [CENSORED] PEOPLE OFF. THANKS TO THE MEMBERS WHO ARE HERE TO PASS ON THEIR KNOWLEDGE WITHOUT THE [CENSORED] THAT GOES WITH IT. I SHOULD FEED YOU ALL TO MY 14FT OENPELLI



hey, chill out. i think people were just suggesting tips other than trying to abuse you. you will get yourself in trouble with the web master if you start abusing people. everyone here loves looking at pics of pets!


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 14, 2006)

dugadugabowbow said:


> I thought you weren't a mod anymore?



I meant to say that the issue surronding that announcement was resolved.

If i forgot to put it up, then i apologise.

so for the record i am still the best mod on here :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

I know of one other pretty good bloke :shock: Just don't tell him


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> I know of one other pretty good bloke :shock: Just don't tell him



Thanks shamous1......Oh you weren't talking bout me how RUDE of me to asume so :lol: :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Your a Victorian you must be a good bloke  

Sorry all. Now I am being rude to everyone else.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 14, 2006)

> i thought ribbed was only associated with laytex?





> i am still the best mod on here


Definatly the best sence of humor :mrgreen:


----------



## pugsly (Aug 14, 2006)

"OK just dont feed us to your 14ft picture"

Mate thats the call of the thread ROFPMSL..

By the way where's Bob anyway?! Chill out mate, come and have a beer with us and bring the Oenpellis, I'll bring my Albino BHP too. And Rob will bring Bikini's.


----------



## MDPython (Aug 14, 2006)

Heres a thought??
He went to take a pic of the Oenpelli?? :? 
and it ate him lol
:mrgreen: 
What is a OENPELLI anyway?? anyone?? An Aboriginal tribe?? or a 14ft Snake??
:lol: :wink: 8)


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Aug 14, 2006)

I really just felt that the 10th page of this thread needed to be applauded....

It really says somthing athat 104ish post can be made bout abuse of/to members but only 16 on heat mats   

interesting....


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 14, 2006)

MDPython said:


> Heres a thought??
> He went to take a pic of the Oenpelli?? :?
> and it ate him lol
> :mrgreen:
> ...



python fron the NT, in my book it says max length 13ft, ave length 8ft 2inches


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

What is Oenpelli scientific name? Or does anyone else have a pic?

Does it even exsist?


----------



## Oof (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't mean to be rude BUT.. (this is our new quote I think)................If you do have a pic, make bloody sure that it's in focus! :lol: :lol: 

The last thing we need are more pearls of wisdom from Kali7.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

heres ya pic...theoretically its only 7 feet, but dont try telling them that


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

i dont mean to be rude and offend anyone but.......................... oh what the hell, yes i do, go and get stuffed the lot of ya.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. :wink:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

but afro, didnt you like me in my hot pink bikini in the show a pic of yourself thread.?? :cry:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

lol....about 9 pages too late Bluey but rotflmao anyway


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone notice how quickly the mood turns jovial when a mod shows up?.....either everyone scattered at the eagle flying overhead, or Bob has hunted down each member personally and wreaked some serious havoc....the irony if Bob is actually a 55 year old biker who stole that camera


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

was it my nice tight buns, or the water running down my body that did it for you afro. :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 14, 2006)

I found this thread extremely irritating and rude. I think you should all grow up and get a life........LOSERS. :shock: :roll: :wink: :lol: 
And as for bikinis.........well, unless it is a thong, I don't want to know about it. :roll: 

Be careful, or my 14foot oenpelli will eat you all....... :shock:


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

wheres bob.?? bob, where are you mate, were only taking the micky. oh bob.......... come out come out where ever you are. :wink:


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

ha ha ha, your sicker than i am afro, far far sicker :shock: .


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW! that took me over half hour to read ! (i knew it was gunna be good)  
Looks like an oversized childrens python to me ! are you sure you it isn't and just looks bigg in the 14ft picture?  :lol:


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

hows the big cheesy grin on Hugsta?.....

Bob, you can come out from under the house buddy, we've called your mum she is here to pick you up....


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

lol ailen.


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

Lmao is this the longest ragging that anyone has gotten?


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

Are we that lonley and lifeless that Bob has gotten over it and laughing with his oenpelli.

and we are still sitting here laughing at ourselfs.

OMG We are loosers.
offence intended.


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

dynea said:


> Are we that lonley and lifeless that Bob has gotten over it and laughing with his oenpelli.
> 
> and we are still sitting here laughing at ourselfs.
> 
> ...



yes we are


----------



## hugsta (Aug 14, 2006)

Afro, you should have seen the back of me if you thought the front was bad........;-)

What's wrong with my cheesy grin?? Are you having a go at me....??? Just back off mate or I will get afro to harass you....!!!


----------



## dynea (Aug 14, 2006)

As long as we know it.

oh and as long as we downsize or photo's


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooo ............out comes the 19 foot kickyarassapelli


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

oh oh guess what im a yearling now 8)


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

woohoo.... how does it feel to be a bit bigger...????.now you know how i feel when i wake up each morning hahahha

freddy this is the best thread ever...possibly the longest and mosty meaningless, but if you ever wanna do a character check on the regulars, just scroll through and you can see who has a sense of humour and who has a small weiner


----------



## freddy (Aug 14, 2006)

i think i might have to cut and paste it coz last time i 4got and it was goooone by the time i got outta bed the next arvo


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 14, 2006)

got any more cheesy photos hugsta?....come on....thats a great smile big fella, lets all have a giggle........

(swipe.......whoah that was close, almost struck me with his 28 ft grinarelli)


----------



## freddy (Aug 15, 2006)

oh damn your posts really do make me laugh alien :mrgreen:


----------



## pugsly (Aug 15, 2006)

> just scroll through and you can see who has a sense of humour and who has a small weiner



Man I didn't even post any photos! Your good!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

lol pugsly.....add pugsly to the former

hey freddy....who knows, if poor Bob bobs up, with an angry Swallowyawholarelli Makunervosa, the thread could be gone by 3 am


come on, kids, we can get to 15 pages of laughing at ourselvesarelli at this rate....

do you think we'll ever see bob again?

i hope he's not being digested by his pseudo-anaconda


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 15, 2006)

Can someone please post a full summary of this post in the next reply so I dont have to read through 12 pages of crap. too drunk to do that at the moment.

thanks


----------



## freddy (Aug 15, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 15, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> woohoo.... how does it feel to be a bit bigger...????.now you know how i feel when i wake up each morning hahahha
> 
> freddy this is the best thread ever...possibly the longest and mosty meaningless, but if you ever wanna do a character check on the regulars, just scroll through and you can see who has a sense of humour and who has a small weiner



Maybe time to take a break for tonight Alienpunk!


----------



## pugsly (Aug 15, 2006)

Ok Pete..

Well Bob put a blurry photo up of his coastal, actually measures 14ft. (Photo that is)

Boa told him he should take clear shots not blurry ones. 

Some people had a go at him for baggin a Bob, some bagged Bob for the photo.

Bob said he would get his "14 foot Oenpellis" onto us. and from there its been a laugh..

Hope that helps!

Oh yeah and Alien Punk has secret xray vision powers and can see how big your weiner is, so hide it now!


----------



## freddy (Aug 15, 2006)

ha ha pugsly yours is so much more in depth than mine. and i think yours actually makes sense


----------



## pugsly (Aug 15, 2006)

> and i think yours actually makes sense



Still wont help pete, he is probably passed out by now anyway! Its passed your bed time Mr Johnson! You have work tomorrow!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

ok petey....it all started when poor bob posted a MASSIVE pic of himself......dressed as a snake....then someone KINDLY (in an APS kinda way)....reminded him of the set-in-stone regulations regarding fuzzy phot posting....

at that point, the members all came out to see what the fuss was about....and just like in the oldschool playground days, someone bumped another qand before you knoew it the WWE theme was playing and specialguest wrestlers came running down the catwalk with all sorts of weapons and theme music playing, then poor Bob threatened to sic his 28 foot kicyabutarelli makunervosa on the meanies, inciting a feeding frenzy of Roman proportions then with the smell of blood slowly seaping out into the wilderness, the heavies came in to cleqn up the carcasses, at which point the moderators(led by soulweaver) flew in overhead like a hungry eagle, scattering all of the smaller beasts and leaving nothing but us lonely babies to chew on the remains and have a little cordial party where replays were laughed over....

hope it sums it up for ya mate...welcome...just help yopurself to the red cordial in abundance and grab a bone to gnaw on...we are now in that post-sex phase where we are laughing at ourselves and considering starting a new world order where photos over 1200 x 1200 are welcomed, the blurrier the better


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 15, 2006)

No mate, in Griffith tonight. Only one appointment at 10am tomorrow then off again with nowhere to go so it will be fun. Next commitment is wed arvo in melbourne. Party time!!! 


Oh, and Bob's photos actually work well at the moment


----------



## freddy (Aug 15, 2006)

8)


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

thats just going to make the craziness seem so unnecessary....not that it wasnt anyway, poor kid...


----------



## pugsly (Aug 15, 2006)

Fair enough Pete, birthday boy friday hey!

Alienpunk are you in Sydney? We gotta get a beer sometime..


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

Pugsly.....I grew up in Sydney, but living in Brisbane now, right near my spiritual hell: Lang Park....but hey if ya ever up in BrisVegas, drop me a pm and we'll hook up mate....IM such a beer yuppie...these days its all about Coronas and Tsingtao's....with lime nonetheless....the boys in Cabra would kill me if they knew-

Tone


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

> Maybe time to take a break for tonight Alienpunk!



please dont send me to bed, NCH.....i'll be a good boy, promise


(crosses fingers)

doh, gotta avoid the naughty soliloquies


pugsly, what kina snake is your avatar?...awesome lookin thang


----------



## freddy (Aug 15, 2006)

how many warnings you on now alien?


----------



## pugsly (Aug 15, 2006)

Im actually a bourbon fan myself.. Least your not into that XXXX crap.. Mid strength beer, what a joke! 

Well if im ever up there Ill be sure to drop by!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

do so mate, i miss sydney sometimes, then i take a look outside and realise what a playground this place is....you can catch a train without having to throw a punch.....you can get tix to the footy ON THE DAY...and no traffic in sight......

XXXX is a four letter word


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 15, 2006)

good to see this thread has finally reverted to BEER!


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 15, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> > Maybe time to take a break for tonight Alienpunk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to hear!


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

im on one warning for abusing another member.........so now i just maker lighthearted jokes and find the humour in all the chest thumping


----------



## pugsly (Aug 15, 2006)

Just checked out the website of yours, really well done!

Pete how many you had now mate!? You seem to like Griffith too whats doing huh!!!??


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks pugsly.....now everyone knows IM A NERD

gotta addc some snakies to the opening animation


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

how funny is it going to be when all the members check up on this thread tomorrow and realise it has degenerated into a beer thread.....thats it see you kats in chitchat.....


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 15, 2006)

LOL....I cant belive this is still going...just turned to blury photos of beer


----------



## MDPython (Aug 15, 2006)

Me neither!!! LOL hahaha went to bed woke up and it still going hard hahaha almost 15 pages!!!!! :mrgreen: 

Knock Knock!!
Whos there?
Bob
Bob Who?
Bob and hes 14ft Oenpelli!! 

This little dude got so upset he disapeared real quick!!! i bet he seriously is 12yrs old!!?....... oh wel.......
No hard feelings mate its al just a big joke!!! lol, so is ya oenpelli....... :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Aug 15, 2006)

alienpunk said:


> ok petey....it all started when poor bob posted a MASSIVE pic of himself......dressed as a snake....then someone KINDLY (in an APS kinda way)....reminded him of the set-in-stone regulations regarding fuzzy phot posting....
> 
> at that point, the members all came out to see what the fuss was about....and just like in the oldschool playground days, someone bumped another qand before you knoew it the WWE theme was playing and specialguest wrestlers came running down the catwalk with all sorts of weapons and theme music playing, then poor Bob threatened to sic his 28 foot kicyabutarelli makunervosa on the meanies, inciting a feeding frenzy of Roman proportions then with the smell of blood slowly seaping out into the wilderness, the heavies came in to cleqn up the carcasses, at which point the moderators(led by soulweaver) flew in overhead like a hungry eagle, scattering all of the smaller beasts and leaving nothing but us lonely babies to chew on the remains and have a little cordial party where replays were laughed over....
> 
> hope it sums it up for ya mate...welcome...just help yopurself to the red cordial in abundance and grab a bone to gnaw on...we are now in that post-sex phase where we are laughing at ourselves and considering starting a new world order where photos over 1200 x 1200 are welcomed, the blurrier the better



Well thank you all who contributed to this thread, I think that was the biggest, most hillarious waste of time I'll find all day!!! (Now I've just got to find a way to waste the next 9 hours)
Alienpunk, you are a classic, is that invite open to anyone because I'm coming up to Brisbane for a wedding next month.


----------



## peterescue (Aug 15, 2006)

the new gang laws will make the sort of behaviour displayed in this thread illegal in the near future. 
Mob rules: OK!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 15, 2006)

peterescue said:


> the new gang laws will make the sort of behaviour displayed in this thread illegal in the near future.
> Mob rules: OK!



There is no smiles or anything in here.
Im not sure how to take this so i wont comment....YET


----------



## JEZ (Aug 15, 2006)

This is too funny! :lol: :shock:


----------



## steve6610 (Aug 15, 2006)

might be a bit late, but,

welcome bob, hope you enjoy your stay, even if it's not long, pmsl.........

you really must get some thicker skin mate, i don't think there would be any older members that haven't been flamed a few times, get used to it as it won't be the last time, 

and alienpunk, apart from you coming from nsw you are a legend, the way you sumed up this thread was one of the best i've ever seen, it was a priceless read....

cheers,
steve..................

ps. bob you don't know anybody from tassie do you..............


----------



## dynea (Aug 15, 2006)

Bob the builder :twisted:


----------



## shamous1 (Aug 15, 2006)

"I don't mean to be rude" but I thought this would have been over and done with by now. 

Kali do you drink? I'll buy a VB and send it in the post. 

When you get chance can you post a pic of your Oenpelli please. My kids really would like to see it. :x


----------



## Magpie (Aug 15, 2006)

Seeing how coastalbob's first post was chasing up someone he used to work with 10 years ago, I doubt he is 12.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Aug 15, 2006)

i worked in daycare :lol:


----------



## MDPython (Aug 15, 2006)

> I doubt he is 12.


So do i.... But he acts it, is what i ment :wink: :lol:


----------



## dynea (Aug 15, 2006)

MDPython said:


> > I doubt he is 12.
> 
> 
> So do i.... But he acts it, is what i ment :wink: :lol:




LMAO.... or maybe we do...lol


----------



## peterescue (Aug 15, 2006)

say bye bye. This threads got to go to sleep now.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2006)

I am glad people can still view this thread.
It is a good example of which members are willing to help out a new member and which ones will just jump on the bandwagon and go for the cheapshots on an easy target.


----------

